
Red state, blue state 2012: iOS vs Android in the USA - shawnjan8
http://www.mobify.com/blog/ios-vs-android-in-2012/
======
pavanky
Split this into metro areas please. Generalizing for the entire state makes no
sense.

~~~
kfcm
+100.

I split my time between a large metro, a smaller metro and rural farmland. My
unscientific breakdown is this.

Metro areas are serviced by multiple carriers, many of which offer both
iPhones and Android smartphones. In my metro areas, I think iPhones beat
Android devices by a few percentage points (10-15% maybe) as more and more
Android smartphones hit the market.

Rural areas are serviced by 2-3 carriers, max. Often it's just one primary and
one secondary carrier. None of these carriers--in the areas I frequent--offer
the iPhone. It's safe to say Android devices are near 100% market penetration.

Were you to do a county-by-county breakdown (or metro vs rural), I think you'd
see a huge difference. Were I developing an app for agriculture, iPhones
wouldn't even come into consideration.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
_“Were you to do a county-by-county breakdown (or metro vs rural), I think
you'd see a huge difference. Were I developing an app for agriculture, iPhones
wouldn't even come into consideration.”_

Before I saw this report, I would've thought the same. However, it's states
like the Dakotas, Montana, Maine, and Vermont where there are (apparently)
more iPhone users than Android users. Those states aren't exactly known for
their sprawling metropolises.

------
mtgx
Very little correlation, zero causation.

~~~
wutbrodo
What two factors are supposed to be correlated? I don't think the usage of
"red state" and "blue state" is meant to imply that liberalism/conservatism is
correlated with OS choice. They just co-opted a visualization commonly used
for political leanings to show mobile OS choice.

~~~
taopao
Yeah, right. I think that's exactly what they were implying with the article
caption.

------
mason240
So there is no connection between the two.

~~~
adamors
Between what and what exactly?

> In this article, we’ve broken down mobile website traffic in the US
> according to mobile OS.

It doesn't try to find a correlation between mobile OS usage and something
else.

------
protomyth
That's a very odd number for North Dakota given that AT&T didn't sell the
iPhone for a long time while Verizon sold Android devices.

~~~
mproud
AT&T didn’t have much for rural coverage in northern Minnesota and many parts
of North Dakota, but got much better with the purchase of Cellular One (no
surprise; add needed towers, get reception, get users).

However, that acquisition was a while ago. I’m sure nothing is overnight.
Still, not much is truly revealed about these numbers. This article still
leaves me unsatisfied.

~~~
protomyth
AT&T also ticked off a lot of people during the switch by double billing them
and cutting off others. Lot of switching to Verizon and Walmart.

------
larsberg
It would be neat to see outside the USA. When I was just out of country for
some conferences, my time spent in HK and mainland China were dominated by
Android phones (especially that monsterous Samsung one). Literally, I saw more
Windows Phones than iPhones.

Then, I went to Tokyo, which is much more diverse, including not only Android
and iPhones, but quite a few flip-style phones.

------
caublestone
If someone wants to run this study again with some more normalization, I would
be really interested in the correlation with the data and the extremity of the
wealth inequality geni coefficient.

My hunch, areas that have high wealth inequality will favor one platform more
than the other. Areas that have more of a gradient will be more 50/50.

------
mproud
I’d love to trust these numbers, but it’s very hard to, partly as the article
provided absolutely no analysis. To me, it just looks like a blatant
advertisement for their services. “What does it mean? They’re both important!
Spend your money with us!”

------
eterm
Is this different to what would be expected by random sampling? The fact it
goes from 70% to 70% makes me wonder if there is and underlying variation by
state at all.

------
shitlord
Is there a version of the graph for the colorblind? It would be nice to have
one with numbers overlayed on the states.

~~~
gcb0
how does the color blind decides how not to waste his vote in a national
election?

i joke. i joke...

------
mobile1st
perhaps validation? "the Android operating system makes up almost 75 percent
of MillerCoors’ mobile traffic"

<http://www.mobilemarketer.com/cms/news/content/14614.html>

------
cwmma
so that's just the same as this xkcd strip but with median
income/ios/education levels/supporting gun control/access to birth control

<http://xkcd.com/1138/>

